# Blowing 64 knots SW up by Donegal



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Good fleet tucked up this morning, all well I hope
AIS shot of Killybegs
Forecast just issued - Forecast for western and northern coastal waters from Mizen Head to Erris Head to Belfast Lough- 
Wind: Southwesterly storm force 10, gusting to violent storm force 11. Decreasing to force 7 for a short time tonight then westerly gale force 8 to strong gale force 9. Veering northwesterly later.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Its started to blow a gale up here John , going by the way the house occasionally shakes its a good 8 out there just now. We're due to be hammered by up to Storm Force 10.

Cromarty forecast is Southwest 6 to gale 8 increasing severe gale 9 or storm 10


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter (Sep 17, 2005)

Forecast for Shetland is force 11 over Thursday night/Friday morning, with snow.


----------



## Irvingman (Jan 29, 2006)

Try and keep the snow up your way please CED, I have tickets for the Rugby at Murrayfield on Sunday (==D)


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Good day to throw a sickie I think


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Had a new garden fence put up yesterday and its getting its baptism of fire at the moment down here in Glorious Devon - although both very wet and windy its clearly not as bad as what you folks up north are experiecing.
Peter4447(Thumb)


----------



## MARINEJOCKY (Nov 25, 2007)

Can you believe it was so windy here yesterday my drink blew over as I sat in my pool. Then I had to have the wife hold the sun shade as the temp' hit 86 degree's. Could not take the boat out as the seas got up to 4 foot with the possibility of increasing to 6 feet. 

God bless you all and stay save. Now seeing the storm warnings I will have to be on the phone to Tarbert, Argyll to make sure my son is not out on the boat trying to scrape up some Prawns.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

You'd wanta take a old reef in the Sun Shade and give the poor wife 4 hours off...LOL


----------



## MARINEJOCKY (Nov 25, 2007)

John,

I am ex merchant navy ch. eng, then worked on fishing boats & yachts in Argyll before coming to Florida and working as a yacht surveyor. I do alot of "mega yachts" here but started off doing what ever came along. A big yacht in Tarbert was a 42 Princess however here I am going over a contract for a 324 footer for a starting price of 286 million US dollars, unbelieveable. These "yachts" have more toys, both water and in the air, plus the security and gizmo's than James Bond could ever think about. 

To think I started off with log table and slide rules and now I oversee systems which you look at and they seem to know what you want. 

I guess you have a few of these over in your charter fleet. Is it sail boats you have.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Yes just sail boats, a small outfit and another hat to help earn a crust..LOL
www.sailcorkharbour.com
We get more and more mega yachts coming here each year, mostly to Kinsale, some clients of Ron Holland who based there. He a client of mine too, we did his website www.ronhollanddesign.com
brgds from a windy Cork Harbour
John


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Irvingman said:


> Try and keep the snow up your way please CED, I have tickets for the Rugby at Murrayfield on Sunday (==D)


Lucky Lad !!!! Derek


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter (Sep 17, 2005)

*Update*

The snow hasn't arrived yet. The wind is currently from the South East maybe about a force 8 ish, don't know since am not at work to see the windyometer. The rain is lashing down but the forecast is for it to get worse over night and the snow to start.........

We're all DOOMED!!!!!! (LOL) (Jester)


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Calm down South again 12 knots but Buoy M4 off Donegal has 
33 gust 56 and seas of 10.3 metres
not sure if you know this one but a handy wx site : http://xcweather.co.uk/


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter (Sep 17, 2005)

Well, if the wind blew up last night then I never heard. Highest gust, I believe, was 53 mph (from the SICs roadside weather station at Gulberwick). The wind is now out of the N or NW and is bitter. No snow lying but we are having sort of snow showers. Bairns were kept off school today, don't know why. Northlink Ferries are cancelled tonight.


----------



## Irvingman (Jan 29, 2006)

Irvingman said:


> Try and keep the snow up your way please CED, I have tickets for the Rugby at Murrayfield on Sunday (==D)


Some snow would have been good! (POP)


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Irvingman said:


> Some snow would have been good! (POP)


Even with snow shoes on I think the French would have beaten us !! Dreadfull

England and the Patriots even worse . Not a very good day all in all .
Derek


----------



## Irvingman (Jan 29, 2006)

Ah well.
I've got tickets for Scotland v England 8th March. Do you think that's enough time to regain my optimism? B\) 
Still an enjoyable day out, marvellous city, great atmosphere and good company.
John


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

John ;
As you say always a good day out Murrayfield and the 'Jaunt " after the game . Wish I could be there too ; have to suffice listening to it on 5 Live Sports . They dont steam the game to Canada ; so cant watch it ! Like being at sea again snuggled up to the radio >
Derek


----------

